# My Current Litter



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

DOB: 08/26/10 
Dad was a broken agouti, mom is a Recessive Yellow (solid). 
Any guesses on color ID?

The entire group: 








Broken: 








Solids: 
















I think the baby on the far right is a broken as well, just not sure of color. I'm hoping for a broken recessive yellow.

_ _ _ _ 
My older litters: 








Broken Agouti Buck (holdback) 
















Two remaining black/white.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Little cuties. :love


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuties!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a party pooper here, but those two black & whites are not healthy looking. They are greasey and too thin.

W xx


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

The black/white babies are the only two left in a litter... their mom died suddenly a week ago. They are being fostered by an ASF - none of my mice would take them. I hope that they make it but if they continue to go down hill I will be forced to cull them.


----------

